# Microsoft Patches coming October 10th



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Mark your calendars - run Windows Update/Microsoft Update come *October 10th, 2006*. These patches include several fixes for Critical-rated problems as well as a new Malicious Software Removal Tool and should be installed onto your systems.


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

It appears IE7 may be shipped out as a "high priority" updates along with the others tommorrow. Microsoft has confirmed that it will be shipped out through Windows Update this month but will not confirm the date.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

IE7 is not part of the update heap delivered today:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, here's the Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for October, 2006:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms06-oct.mspx


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What is remote code execution?? There seems to be many patches on that topic.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It permits exploiters to execute code on a victim's machine remotely, without having to log on locally.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation!!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

No problem.

By the way if you have the time and can reboot your systems, you should run Windows Update/Microsoft Update instead of waiting for your Automatic Update notification - it can take quite some time for AU to check-in.


----------



## musicolocopr (Nov 23, 2004)

ok I installed this set of patches last night, and this morning 3 laptops (alienware, dell, thinkpad) got host service 32 service errors, they would become unsynchronized with the network, slow, would not shutdown or log off and the system restores would not work. the rest of my computers went on like nothing happened. perfectly. this other computers did not have a problem before this updates.

anybody has any input about this? Anything I should be aware of? suggestions?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, from posts #3 & #4 of this thread, you have a list of the updates that were installed in the laptops which now exhibit erratic behavior. Choose one of these three laptops, go to Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs > tick the Show Updates box > remove all these updates (I mean, only the October 2006 pack). Now visit Microsoft/Windows Update again, and start installing the updates one by one. To achieve this, do not select Automatic, but Custom way of updating, and tick one box for a specific update at a time. Check out to see when this erratic behavior will re-emerge, and post back.


----------

